# New Here with Z Scale



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum but love the hobby. I am mainly model the N&W, some NS, and B&O. I am currently building a Z scale n&w J because nobody seems to think that would be worth doing lol 

I have attched a few pictures. Check out my youtube chnnel for more videos of O and Z scale

http://www.youtube.com/user/aaronseeley?feature=guide


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

n&wsteamfan said:


> I am currently building a Z scale n&w J because nobody seems to think that would be worth doing lol


Are you SCRATCH building the J ??? If so ... WOW!  Do keep us posted!

Nice to have you onboard!

TJ


----------



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Are you SCRATCH building the J ??? If so ... WOW!  Do keep us posted!
> 
> Nice to have you onboard!
> 
> TJ


Yes. I got a wild hair one day and decided I was going to make one out of brass. The tender is 90% finished and I now have the time to start on the engine. Should a fun project. 

Thanks


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This sure will be interesting, with the size of the scale. You are off to a fantastic start :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Make sure to leave enough room and accessibility for a DCC decoder in the tender!


----------



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Make sure to leave enough room and accessibility for a DCC decoder in the tender!


:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What you think I'm joking? I've installed DCC in Z.

And before you can ask if I'm nuts, The answer is Yes!


----------



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

NIMT said:


> What you think I'm joking? I've installed DCC in Z.
> 
> And before you can ask if I'm nuts, The answer is Yes!


I know it can be done but I don't have a use for a decoder in this engine. I don't use DCC now but who knows, maybe one day I will. My AZL engines come DCC ready.

Anybody that is involved with Z scale has to be nuts lol


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

how do you keep the trains on the track???????? 

if it was a slot to run on I could see it--but N scale drove me nuts--Z would be completly insane


----------



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

Nevada wheel said:


> how do you keep the trains on the track????????
> 
> if it was a slot to run on I could see it--but N scale drove me nuts--Z would be completly insane


I don't have any problems with derailments. The hardest part for me is getting them on the track to begin with LOL


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

do you weigh them down with pennies?


----------



## n&wsteamfan (Mar 21, 2012)

Nevada wheel said:


> do you weigh them down with pennies?


No, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A penny would weigh more than a couple of Z-scale cars!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Steamfan do you have any more pictures to post? Just like to see what your up to with the Z stuff. Pete


----------

